# unroot tab 2 7inch



## sillymedq (Feb 6, 2012)

I am getting ready to sell my tab 2 7inch and wanted to know how to unroot the device?


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

sillymedq said:


> I am getting ready to sell my tab 2 7inch and wanted to know how to unroot the device?


Just flash one of the stock images in the developer forum. Should return you to complete stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

